# ressuttaa



## Gavril

Päivääpä,

_ressuttaa _appears to mean "restart (a computer)" in modern-day colloquial language. 

At first, I thought that _ressuttaa_ was a modified form of the foreign-derived verbs _restartata_ or _resetoida_ ("reset"), but I see that there is also a verb "_ressuttaa"_ in some old Finnish-Swedish dictionaries from the 1800s (such as this one), translated with verbs such as as _traska_ ("trudge") and _stulta_ ("toddle").

I don't see any obvious semantic connection here ("trudging" vs. "restarting a computer"), but I still wonder if this is a complete coincidence. Do you happen to know if there is any link between these two "ressuttaa" verbs?

Kiitos tiedostanne


----------



## Hakro

Hi Gavril,

I'm quite sure that there's absolutely no link between these verbs. The old _ressuttaa_ is so old and so rare that I heard and saw it for the first time today. The new _ressuttaa_ is so new that you can hardly find it in dictionaries. Between these two there was a third _ressuttaa_ verb meaning to hit a coin in the mechanical _Pajatso_game to a _reserviportti_, colloquially _ressu_.

All these three _ressuttaa_ verbs have nothing in common. Just a coincidence.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Hi Gavril,
> 
> I'm quite sure that there's absolutely no link between these verbs. The old _ressuttaa_ is so old and so rare that I heard and saw it for the first time today. The new _ressuttaa_ is so new that you can hardly find it in dictionaries. Between these two there was a third _ressuttaa_ verb meaning to hit a coin in the mechanical _Pajatso_game to a _reserviportti_, colloquially _ressu_.
> 
> All these three _ressuttaa_ verbs have nothing in common. Just a coincidence.



Thanks, Hakro. 

By the way, when you say "hit a coin to a _reserviportti_", do you mean that the coin falls into the reserve slot (_reserviportti_) where you aimed it? (For this meaning, I would say "make the coin hit a _reserviportti_".)


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> By the way, when you say "hit a coin to a _reserviportti_", do you mean that the coin falls into the reserve slot (_reserviportti_) where you aimed it? (For this meaning, I would say "make the coin hit a _reserviportti_".)


Thanks, Gavril, that's exactly what I was trying to say.


----------

